# The UKM Restructuring Thread!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Time to restructure the homepage?*​

Yes, overall I think this is better
990.00%
No, the existing sections are fine
110.00%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The current homepage structure on UKM isn't particularly intuitive, we kind of arrived at the existing forums/sub-forums over many years of tweaking, and growing. I think it's time to step back and seriously look at overhauling how information is organised. I think by consolidating several sections we can make it clearer for new members and quicker for existing members to see where to post and where to find answers.

Creating a poll for every single change is impractical, please however vote yes if generally speaking you are in favour of these changes.

*Delete* the For the Ladies category
- Move all content from the Ladies Diets & Nutrition sub-forum into the main Diets & Nutrition sub-forum
- Move all content from the Ladies Supplementation & AAS section into the main Supplementation and Steroid sub-forums
- Rename Female Training Information to Female Bodybuilding

*Rename* Steroids & Testosterone Information category to Steroids & Performance Enhancing Drugs
- Create new subsection called Performance Enhancing Drugs (for Clen, DNP etc)

*Move* AAS Picture Board to be a subforum of the new Steroids & Performance Enhancing Drugs forum
*Move* Supplementation out of the Steroid section and into it's own category, rename as Bodybuilding Supplements

*Create* a new Category called Training Logs & Show Prep.
- Move Member Journals and Pictures into this section, rename as Member Journals
- Move Competitive Journals into this section

*Combine* Getting Started, Form and Technique and Advanced Bodybuilding into a single subforum called Weight Training

*Rename* Strength & Power to Strength Training & Powerlifting


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Bumping this, I don't want anyone complaining after I change it!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Personally I think sticking to the current Diet & Nutrition heading would be better than changing it to Bodybuilding Diet, since many here look for diet advice who would not consider themselves bodybuilders (including most newbies, women and powerlifters). Otherwise all sounds good. (Can't vote on phone.)


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

whens it all gonna end proper head fck this week lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ultrasonic said:


> Personally I think sticking to the current Diet & Nutrition heading would be better than changing it to Bodybuilding Diet, since many here look for diet advice who would not consider themselves bodybuilders (including most newbies, women and powerlifters). Otherwise all sounds good. (Can't vote on phone.)


That's actually the one I really wasn't sure on myself.
So much so in fact that I'll edit the original post to remove it.

Thanks


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

vetran said:


> whens it all gonna end proper head fck this week lol


Yeah I know it's all a bit unsettled and chaotic this week.
Evidently a fair few people hate change so I'm trying to get all of the big disruptive stuff over and done with as quickly as possible.

Next week = calm normality and then I can begin rolling out the new features that will hopefully go down well with everyone.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

your doin a super job @lorian ,youve put 100% in this,hope your not neglecting your lady though ive gone through 2 divorces for doing that lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

One final bump in case anyone as anything else to add or strong opinions either way.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Sounds good, although the for all you big boys sound a bit ... :rolleye:

*Strength and Power*

For all you big boys!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I'd personally like to see 'getting started' and 'form and technique' be put into 'Weight Training' but leave Advanced Bodybuilding separate. I feel the level of knowledge in the topics between the two is quite different and should be kept apart.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

One advantage of combining Getting Started with the other sections is that more of the experienced posters will be likely see posts of that type. The old seperate section often had posts from new members completely missed by everyone and so never replied to, which great from the point of view of growing forum participation.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Fortunatus said:


> Sounds good, although the for all you big boys sound a bit ... :rolleye:
> 
> *Strength and Power*
> 
> For all you big boys!


Yeah, those forum descriptions are pretty bad, for the record I didn't write them - they were here when I took over and I never changed them  
They will be re-written as part of this process.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dan TT said:


> leave Advanced Bodybuilding separate. I feel the level of knowledge in the topics between the two is quite different and should be kept apart.


Fair point - anyone else got an opinion on this?
I don't think any other forum has a separate 'Advanced' section so that's why I questioned the need for it.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

Sorry if its been covered, Do the sponsors not have there own section now? Was quite handy for checking offers on ect.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

rfclee said:


> Sorry if its been covered, Do the sponsors not have there own section now? Was quite handy for checking offers on ect.


They do - they are on the front page, just scroll down.
See them?


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

> They do - they are on the front page, just scroll down.See them?


think I maybe blind or i'm not seeing it lol whats there section called ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

rfclee said:


> think I maybe blind or i'm not seeing it lol whats there section called ?


Looks like there was an issue for Silver members, sorry about that.
Sorted now?


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

> Looks like there was an issue for Silver members, sorry about that.Sorted now?


all good now, Cheers Lorian


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> your doin a super job @lorian ,youve put 100% in this,hope your not neglecting your lady though ive gone through 2 divorces for doing that lol


Ha ha...I'm glad someone has thought of me throughout this! He's been a big ol' grump due to stress!! :lol: But he hasn't neglected me...much


----------

